
Show HN: CloudRail- Unified Cloud Storage API Extended by OneDrive for Business - helloaw
https://cloudrail.com/onedrive-for-business-comes-to-the-unified-cloud-storage-api/
======
helloaw
After a lot of feedback (also from Hacker News) we added OneDrive for Business
support to our unified cloud storage API. So you can now integrate Dropbox,
Google Drive, OneDrive (consumer & business), Box and Egnyte via a single API.
Looking forward to hear any feedback.

